

They’re Tracking When You Turn Off the Lights - camanda
http://online.wsj.com/articles/theyre-tracking-when-you-turn-off-the-lights-1413854422

======
e3pi
Mr. Koonin would appear to be an excellent candidate for an analyst position
with the intelligence community:

“It’s like when Galileo first turned the telescope on the heavens,” said Mr.
Koonin. “It’s just a whole new way of looking at moons.”

